# Uber refused to reimburse me for cleaning fee...



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

A week ago this past Friday, I had a rider puke in the back of my car. While most of the bio-hazard landed in my rubber floor mat, a good portion did get on the carpet, which caused me to have it professionally cleaned. Uber granted me $100 within 30 minutes of me submitting the cleaning fee request and pictures, which is all well and good. However, I responded saying that I doubted $100 would cover the cost it was going to take to get this cleaned up.

Meanwhile, the Uber CSR reminded me that they reimburse only for the cost of cleaning "the affected portion" of the vehicle. I called three professional detail shops. All of them told me that they don't do details of only specific portions of vehicles. They either do a full detail on the entire interior or they don't do the job at all. Of course, I relayed that message to Uber via email, with no response.

I also submitted my detailed notes of the entire ride. The same CSR responded that he was forwarding my note to a manager to request an extension of the cleaning fee, but then I never heard anything else.

On Monday morning, I took my vehicle to the place that gave me the cheapest bid, which was $150. With tax, it came to just over $160. I submitted the receipt to Uber, to which I received a response from a different CSR this time that said basically "We're sorry, but we cannot give you anything else." I stated this was extremely unfair and that Uber markets to riders that cleaning fee charges can often be up to $250. I stated that I wasn't trying to get anything above and beyond what it cost me to do the job, but the response was a very short and stern "No!" My request to speak to the community operations manager for my region was also denied twice by the front-end CSR.

By now, it was Wednesday, so I created a brand new email, attached a cliff notes version of everything that had happened thus far, and again requested to speak to the community operations manager. Lo and behold, the same CSR who responded in very short and stern messages from before responded again. In one sentence, he basically said nothing else could be done and to not email about this issue again.

The moral of the story? Uber clearly does not have your back. I had no option but to spend the amount of money that I did in order to clean up the mess. I am disgusted that I would be treated in this manner, especially since I drive a luxury model vehicle and carry a 4.88 rating despite only driving the worst possible hours for Uber... weekend night bar patrol. The only reason I can think of that I was treated in this manner by Uber is because I often post on this forum and in the big Facebook groups about Uber's overall shadiness. This goes to prove everything I've said publicly in the past.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

It has been found that a reduction in cleaning fee's has led to a 12% increase in partner's earnings.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> A week ago this past Friday, I had a rider puke in the back of my car. While most of the bio-hazard landed in my rubber floor mat, a good portion did get on the carpet, which caused me to have it professionally cleaned. Uber granted me $100 within 30 minutes of me submitting the cleaning fee request and pictures, which is all well and good. However, I responded saying that I doubted $100 would cover the cost it was going to take to get this cleaned up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Uber CSR reminded me that they reimburse only for the cost of cleaning "the affected portion" of the vehicle. I called three professional detail shops. All of them told me that they don't do details of only specific portions of vehicles. They either do a full detail on the entire interior or they don't do the job at all. Of course, I relayed that message to Uber via email, with no response.
> 
> ...


Moral of the story. Make sure you just go get it cleaned and have the detailer put on the receipt that the cleaning fee was to cover the incident and not a full car detail.

If Uber does not pay up the full amount serve them in writing a notice for small claims court that includes your cost to recover the owed amount. (Cost for cleaning+time lost+court costs). Long as you are documented correctly Uber will pay as court for them is not good use of their legal peoples time. They will pay about $5000 to fight it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> A week ago this past Friday, I had a rider puke in the back of my car. While most of the bio-hazard landed in my rubber floor mat, a good portion did get on the carpet, which caused me to have it professionally cleaned. Uber granted me $100 within 30 minutes of me submitting the cleaning fee request and pictures, which is all well and good. However, I responded saying that I doubted $100 would cover the cost it was going to take to get this cleaned up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Uber CSR reminded me that they reimburse only for the cost of cleaning "the affected portion" of the vehicle. I called three professional detail shops. All of them told me that they don't do details of only specific portions of vehicles. They either do a full detail on the entire interior or they don't do the job at all. Of course, I relayed that message to Uber via email, with no response.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /newsboy559 ondering Bison
inquires as to
the Distance from Closest Office: Last Option prior to Nuclear (S.C.Court) Be
SURE to get an Employee, NOT a Zero
Chaos Contractee (all CSR's).

Ahoy thehappytypist and kane !
Lil' Help, heah? Thanks, Bison.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

I would say take it to your nearest partner center if you have one. Bodily fluids in cloth usually are met with the highest fees because of the extent it takes to clean them. It's considered a bio-hazard and I know our region treats it as such.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

kane said:


> I would say take it to your nearest partner center if you have one. Bodily fluids in cloth usually are met with the highest fees because of the extent it takes to clean them. It's considered a bio-hazard and I know our region treats it as such.


I'm fairly certain we don't have a single Uber employee within a 500 mile radius of this city. LOL


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmmm uber not reimbursing. That's par for the course.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> A week ago this past Friday, I had a rider puke in the back of my car. While most of the bio-hazard landed in my rubber floor mat, a good portion did get on the carpet, which caused me to have it professionally cleaned. Uber granted me $100 within 30 minutes of me submitting the cleaning fee request and pictures, which is all well and good. However, I responded saying that I doubted $100 would cover the cost it was going to take to get this cleaned up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Uber CSR reminded me that they reimburse only for the cost of cleaning "the affected portion" of the vehicle. I called three professional detail shops. All of them told me that they don't do details of only specific portions of vehicles. They either do a full detail on the entire interior or they don't do the job at all. Of course, I relayed that message to Uber via email, with no response.
> 
> ...


Go back to the Auto Detailer. Ask them to give you a copy of invoice and "suggest" it be amended to correct for the originally stated "incorrect description". Have it say, "Cleaning fee for all affected areas of interior of vehicle of human bio-hazard fluids" or something of that nature. Make sure it says "affected areas". Then resubmit to Uber.

I know it's a pain but don't give up if you have a legitimate claim. Good luck.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone know how to find out a mailing address for Uber in order to send some process service? For instance, I'm fairly certain every state requires a company to have a physical office address in the state to handle delivery of court paperwork in the event the company does not have an actual physical office address in the state.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I did not have any problem with a cleaning fee reimbursement, just emailed a picture of the mass to Uber.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You can check on your way bills or on your pay statements who the processing party is (in most states, Rasier LLC, which must not necessarily have a local address; you may need to process serve to DE entity).


Sorry, what is DE entity?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I'm fairly certain we don't have a single Uber employee within a 500 mile radius of this city. LOL


Hmmm I'm wondering if Dorothy eventually went on to become an uber exe after her stint in Ozland.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

PM chi1cabby (send personal message) if you are having trouble and I'm sure he knows and will help you.

You will be sending court documents to the Raiser LLC (Uber) Registered Agent who is just a person or most likly, for Raiser LLC, a company which is assigned to receive legal documents on behalf of Raiser LLC. Like said above, it will most likely be in Delaware but just as likely there is an address for each state Raiser LLC (Uber) is registered and does business in.

A quick search shows National Registered Agents, Inc as the Raiser LLC (Uber) Agent of Record. You just have to confirm whether the mailing address will be in your state or to their Delaware address.

Let us know how you do.

Edit: Again, before going to the trouble of sueing, have your Auto Detailing Company used just print out a corrected copy of the work done/receipt with "Cleaning services for affected areas of bio-hazard body fluids" and send this into your local Uber office.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

my third night out i had someone puke a little in the front seat, i took pics cleaned it up a little and strayed air freshner i keep in car. then had one more fair 25 min later before going home. i got $0 as uber told me i had another fair within an hour so i did not qualify for a cleaning fee. i had to pay out my own pocket to clean it professionally.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Yes, that's the rule. Stay offline for an hour, document the damage by taking pics, be sure to get receipts for any cleaning you get done. If you follow the rules, you make it easy for the Uber CSRs to follow theirs and hand over the cleaning fee without much ado. They will pay reliably if you adhere to the script.
> 
> Lotsa good advice on puking here. The forum is helpful in such matters. Read up!
> 
> P.S. You got a puker on your third outing? Wow, way to get baptized by fire.. Sorry to hear that, kiddo.


haha , yeah luckly it wasnt a huge mess and i work for a dealship so i have access to cheaper cleaning and details when needed.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Sorry. Delaware entity. Most nationally operating companies have a holding co in DE, for tax and liability reasons. I may remember wrong but I had looked at Uber Corp structure months ago and thought Rasier LLC was such.


Delaware, gotcha! That's the way it is with state entities, as far as I knew, which is why I was looking for the state address. These national companies must register a holding company in each state for exactly the same purposes. Anyway, thanks for the extra information!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

SCdave said:


> PM chi1cabby (send personal message) if you are having trouble and I'm sure he knows and will help you.
> 
> You will be sending court documents to the Raiser LLC (Uber) Registered Agent who is just a person or most likly, for Raiser LLC, a company which is assigned to receive legal documents on behalf of Raiser LLC. Like said above, it will most likely be in Delaware but just as likely there is an address for each state Raiser LLC (Uber) is registered and does business in.
> 
> ...


I will go ahead and try that, but at this point I just don't think they're going to even think about accepting that, either. I'm fairly certain they'll just tell me they believe I'm trying to get more out of them than I deserve by having the business doctor the invoice. Plus, I'm doing exactly what the CSR told me to do when he said "Do not contact about this issue again."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I would send them by mail an official - looking invoice suppported by a copy of the detailer bill. Put 10 day payment terms on the invoice and state that interest will accrue on any unpaid balance.

If they don't reply then write again saying that if they continue to fail to pay, you will have no choice but to send the matter to court (or arbitration if you have not opted out).

They'll pay up.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Geez... that's another thing I didn't think of. When I first started Uber, I was so naive about the reality of all things Uber. I didn't find out about the opt out issue until the 32nd day of "partnering" with them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Geez... that's another thing I didn't think of. When I first started Uber, I was so naive about the reality of all things Uber. I didn't find out about the opt out issue until the 32nd day of "partnering" with them.


As far as I know, Uber pays for arbitration in the first instance, and the driver doesn't pay the arbitration costs unless he/she loses.

In court, the driver would pay court fees up front and then try to get them back by adding them to the claim amount.

Maybe for this reason arbitration is better, in cases where Uber obviously will have to pony up.

As a side note, any time Uber changes rates and makes drivers electronically sign a new driver agreement, they have an additional 30 days to opt out of arbitration. This is because any new agreement replaces the previous one. So if your rates changed less than 30 days ago, you can still opt out.

The new agreement says "the driver agrees that this new agreement does not constitute a new 30 day period to opt out of arbitration." But that's nonsense. They could also say "The driver agrees that the moon is made of blue cheese", but it does not make it true. New agreement = new opt out period.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I opted out after the January rate drops. I E-signed the new agreement and started working. The next day, I emailed them to opt out. The day after that I got presented with the new agreement again when I turned the app on. So I E-signed it and sent in another opt out email. They gave up after that.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> As far as I know, Uber pays for arbitration in the first instance, and the driver doesn't pay the arbitration costs unless he/she loses.
> 
> In court, the driver would pay court fees up front and then try to get them back by adding them to the claim amount.
> 
> ...


I knew about the new agreement - new opt out. Unfortunately, we haven't had any new rate structure put in place since Uber started here. But I'm sure once they bring in Select or Plus, they'll slash UberX rates and we'll all have to agree to new contracts.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I opted out after the January rate drops. I E-signed the new agreement and started working. The next day, I emailed them to opt out. The day after that I got presented with the new agreement again when I turned the app on. So I E-signed it and sent in another opt out email. They gave up after that.


That is hilarious. Good point. Make sure you opt out after each and every one, no matter what!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

kane said:


> I would say take it to your nearest partner center if you have one. Bodily fluids in cloth usually are met with the highest fees because of the extent it takes to clean them. It's considered a bio-hazard and I know our region treats it as such.


how can a partner service center help us when we are all self employed independent contractors and it is every driver for himself


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

You may give notice to Uber, with such notice deemed given when received by Uber, at any time by first class mail or pre-paid post to Uber USA, LLC, Attn: User Notices - Legal, 160 Greentree Drive, Suite 101, Dover, DE 19904.

https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Boy, you come across as a frustrated little whiner. Read a few useless posts of yours today, not one single nugget of wisdom in those that could enlighten anyone.
> 
> It's called a partner center, because we are ICs (if you were an employee, maybe turn to HR?). It's good to have, it was good advice to go into one to meet a Uber rep face to face because it can expedite settlement of contentious issues.
> 
> Don't bother responding with more blather. I've rid myself of having to sort through your pointless posts ever again. Ignore.


 Not nearly as whiny as you are. Did you appoint yourself as the forum messiah?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Not nearly as whiny as you are. Did you appoint yourself as the forum messiah?


He's not the Messiah; he's a very naughty boy


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I will go ahead and try that, but at this point I just don't think they're going to even think about accepting that, either. I'm fairly certain they'll just tell me they believe I'm trying to get more out of them than I deserve by having the business doctor the invoice. Plus, I'm doing exactly what the CSR told me to do when he said "Do not contact about this issue again."


Between contacting Uber Support again and sueing, I'd think contacting them again would be better.

Don't write a lot. Just say here is the Receipt as requested. I would appreciated receiving the full cost for cleaning the affected areas.

If they say no, they say no. And you tried your best and now have a receipt stating that the "affected areas" where cleanned.

The business is only providing more details for the work performed. Many times a business just puts down whatever they feel appropriate and this does not really match what is required from a 2nd party (Uber in this case) for a refund. There is nothing wrong with asking the Auto Detailer to clarify the "work performed" in a more detailed and descriptive manner. This is not doctoring but clarifying.

The amount you are asking for is not unusual and within Uber guidelines. There was just "miss communications" on the wording. Getting the wording write and resubmit keeping it very very simple.

Good luck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I will go ahead and try that, but at this point I just don't think they're going to even think about accepting that, either. I'm fairly certain they'll just tell me they believe I'm trying to get more out of them than I deserve by having the business doctor the invoice. Plus, I'm doing exactly what the CSR told me to do when he said "Do not contact about this issue again."


You are supposed to be an independent contractor. I drive for a small taxi company. Drivers clean their own cars if someone pukes. We charge $100. As soon as I'm free, I go to either a car wash or back to the base and clean it as best I can which is quite well enough though I hate doing it.

Driver charges $100, is given downtime from lease, reimbursement for cleaning materials (they will use the stuff), driver goes back on the road, perhaps a little older but none the wiser (the ones who puke, I never see it coming). Can't you simply bill Uber $100- $150 bucks to clean it? Or at least see too it that Travis charges PukerX and move on with it?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not that hard to clean it yourself, why have a detailer do it ? 

It happened to me a year ago and they billed the rider for three hours I was down, and at the time of the incident, the averages 
were $15 an hour, so they billed them $45 and added to my gross. I got the smell out, no one complained and I continued. 

I carry puke bags now, learned that lesson, but thats' no gaurantee they will be used.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Another reason to drive a cab. We can charge $100 cleanup fee. $45, what a joke. I sense a disturbing presence in the force. The ghost of Randy Spears perhaps?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Between contacting Uber Support again and sueing, I'd think contacting them again would be better.
> 
> Don't write a lot. Just say here is the Receipt as requested. I would appreciated receiving the full cost for cleaning the affected areas.
> 
> ...


Of course, the question that begs to be answered is if Uber would deactivate me if I filed for arbitration over this. I'm one of the original drivers in this market. I drive a luxury-class vehicle. And I carry a 4.88 overall average despite driving only the worst Uber hours. IE: weekend night bar patrol.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Does anyone know how to find out a mailing address for Uber in order to send some process service? For instance, I'm fairly certain every state requires a company to have a physical office address in the state to handle delivery of court paperwork in the event the company does not have an actual physical office address in the state.


It should be on file with the Secretary of State's office.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Sorry. Delaware entity. Most nationally operating companies have a holding co in DE, for tax and liability reasons. I may remember wrong but I had looked at Uber Corp structure months ago and thought Rasier LLC was such.


Actually most corporations file in DE because of the chancery courts there.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

pengduck said:


> It should be on file with the Secretary of State's office.


I looked there. There is nothing registered under any Uber or Rasier name.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Another reason to drive a cab. We can charge $100 cleanup fee. $45, what a joke. I sense a disturbing presence in the force. The ghost of Randy Spears perhaps?


Here in Toronto they can only go after $25. And there is no real way to collect it.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> A week ago this past Friday, I had a rider puke in the back of my car. While most of the bio-hazard landed in my rubber floor mat, a good portion did get on the carpet, which caused me to have it professionally cleaned. Uber granted me $100 within 30 minutes of me submitting the cleaning fee request and pictures, which is all well and good. However, I responded saying that I doubted $100 would cover the cost it was going to take to get this cleaned up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Uber CSR reminded me that they reimburse only for the cost of cleaning "the affected portion" of the vehicle. I called three professional detail shops. All of them told me that they don't do details of only specific portions of vehicles. They either do a full detail on the entire interior or they don't do the job at all. Of course, I relayed that message to Uber via email, with no response.
> 
> ...


...I am shocked


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The only problem with filing in small claims court is that typically (at least in North Carolina) they must have a presence in the county in which you file. Since they have no office that I could find in the area, and only contractors working here, it was kind of a moot point.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Of course, the question that begs to be answered is if Uber would deactivate me if I filed for arbitration over this. I'm one of the original drivers in this market. I drive a luxury-class vehicle. And I carry a 4.88 overall average despite driving only the worst Uber hours. IE: weekend night bar patrol.


Is this the hill you want to die on?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Of course, the question that begs to be answered is if Uber would deactivate me if I filed for arbitration over this. I'm one of the original drivers in this market. I drive a luxury-class vehicle. And I carry a 4.88 overall average despite driving only the worst Uber hours. IE: weekend night bar patrol.


Give the Receipt with Clarification a try. Be short, business like, and polite but firm. Yes, sueing Uber might have consequences. Heck just driving for Uber you can be deactivated for almost any reason. Are you just pissed at Uber so much that you want to sue and don't care if you drive any more for them, or just want your money reimbursed for what you paid.

I'm trying to be nice here, but just make a decision and follow through with it or forget about it, have a drink, and watch a movie tonight instead of driving. Maybe you need a short "Uber Break"? We all do sometimes.

Remember to keep receipt for your taxes as a business expense also, right.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Is this the hill you want to die on?


It doesn't seem like it's going to matter, as Uber says it will leave Kansas altogether if the Governor signs the current bill that was sent to his desk two weeks ago. For some reason, Uber clearly does not want a fully insured fleet of drivers across the country. LOL

PS I'm taking bets on whether or not Uber holds true to its word. I'm of the position that Uber is bluffing and won't leave the market. Sure, they left San Antonio, but the circumstances were much different. And the only reason they left Nevada was because they got kicked out.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Give the Receipt with Clarification a try. Be short, business like, and polite but firm. Yes, sueing Uber might have consequences. Heck just driving for Uber you can be deactivated for almost any reason. Are you just pissed at Uber so much that you want to sue and don't care if you drive any more for them, or just want your money reimbursed for what you paid.
> 
> I'm trying to be nice here, but just make a decision and follow through with it or forget about it, have a drink, and watch a movie tonight instead of driving. Maybe you need a short "Uber Break"? We all do sometimes.
> 
> Remember to keep receipt for your taxes as a business expense also, right.


Ah, maybe I sound like I'm stressing about it a lot more than I really am. Trust me, I'm not getting my panties in a bunch about this. However, it's the principal of the matter that bothers me. The good and honest person in me is telling me I should just be the better man by dropping it and moving on. But the cut throat business person in me says I should hold true to the principal of what they owe me because I am certainly not trying to get anything extra out of this... only to be fairly reimbursed for what I was forced to pay.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Ah, maybe I sound like I'm stressing about it a lot more than I really am. Trust me, I'm not getting my panties in a bunch about this. However, it's the principal of the matter that bothers me. The good and honest person in me is telling me I should just be the better man by dropping it and moving on. But the cut throat business person in me says I should hold true to the principal of what they owe me because I am certainly not trying to get anything extra out of this... only to be fairly reimbursed for what I was forced to pay.


This is what I though and is similar to how I would feel also. You might guess that since I've been responding with more than a "Good Luck" 

Get the Updated Invoice/Receipt and turn it in. You will either get paid or have a better and more detailed Invoice. If the response is no. Then mail a copy certified return receipt to your local Uber Office.

Here's what I might write:

_As you can see by the number of trips I've completed and my high rating, that I enjoy driving with Uber . I have a problem though that I really need someone's help with._

_I have not been refunded the cleaning fee for the "affected area of body fluids (vomit)" which an Uber Rider left in my vehicle on (date). I only received a partial refund. _

_I've attached my Invoice/Receipt. Please refund the unpaid balance of $ xx.xx to my account._

_Thank you,_
_Awesome Driver (or you name, whichever you like)_


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Between contacting Uber Support again and sueing, I'd think contacting them again would be better.
> 
> Don't write a lot. Just say here is the Receipt as requested. I would appreciated receiving the full cost for cleaning the affected areas.
> 
> ...


So here's the truth, ugly though it may be. If you send in a receipt for a cleaning fee and it shows that you received a full detail for a smaller, contained mess, we ignore the receipt. As the procedure stands now, the receipt means nothing. Just the magnitude/type of mess.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> So here's the truth, ugly though it may be. If you send in a receipt for a cleaning fee and it shows that you received a full detail for a smaller, contained mess, we ignore the receipt. As the procedure stands now, the receipt means nothing. Just the magnitude/type of mess.


And this is deplorable. Like I mentioned earlier, I had no option to clean "only the effected area" in my vehicle. This was even discussed with the CSR before I took the vehicle in for the work. Of course, he didn't respond to that until after I actually had the work done and then began asking for the full amount. I even told him that I got estimates from three detail businesses, of which ALL of them told me they don't clean "only the affected portion" of an interior. They either do a full interior detail or they don't do the job at all.

So, Uber's overall shadiness continues to grow. The word will get out that drivers must now be forced to lie in order to get fully reimbursed for the cost of a cleanup that was no fault of their own. This company grows more and more despicable by the week.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> And this is deplorable. Like I mentioned earlier, I had no option to clean "only the effected area" in my vehicle. This was even discussed with the CSR before I took the vehicle in for the work. Of course, he didn't respond to that until after I actually had the work done and then began asking for the full amount. I even told him that I got estimates from three detail businesses, of which ALL of them told me they don't clean "only the affected portion" of an interior. They either do a full interior detail or they don't do the job at all.
> 
> So, Uber's overall shadiness continues to grow. The word will get out that drivers must now be forced to lie in order to get fully reimbursed for the cost of a cleanup that was no fault of their own. This company grows more and more despicable by the week.


What our resident CSR said above is true and it is not at the same time. Policy is only policy until it is changed.

Get a clarified receipt and send it in. Get a No response. Say thank you. Send the same clarified receipt by registered return receipt. Get a No response or "no response" within 10 business days. Then decide whether to forget about it knowing you did your best or sue Uber for the difference (that's a personal decision because it probably just isn't worth it).

The other avenue is to email your local support and ask them for the contact information for a local Auto Detailer that will do a Partial Interior Clean. If local Uber Support does send you this info, then confirm it is correct. If Uber won't do this, doesn't do this, or can't because this type of service isn't available, you now have even more ammunition when you take them to small claims. As in, how can you (Uber) have a policy to pay for a partial interior clean if no Auto Detailers provide this service (in my area I just got my rear seat/floor area cleaned but different cities/regions in US having different commonly available services is not unlikely).

Good luck.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> What our resident CSR said above is true and it is not at the same time. Policy is only policy until it is changed.


And policies change at the drop of a hat. Whether or not they TELL US about the changes is another story. Also, we don't even require the receipt any more. Maybe if you don't have pictures and even then it's iffy.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

I took 3 pictures last night of puke I believe the same scenario as you mostly floor mat but got some on my carpet and no more ??'s asked 200.00 cleaning fee on my next statement as per CSR this is NJ Uber.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Actually most corporations file in DE because of the chancery courts there.


quack! quack! quack! quack!


----------



## Limojerks (Sep 22, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> A week ago this past Friday, I had a rider puke in the back of my car. While most of the bio-hazard landed in my rubber floor mat, a good portion did get on the carpet, which caused me to have it professionally cleaned. Uber granted me $100 within 30 minutes of me submitting the cleaning fee request and pictures, which is all well and good. However, I responded saying that I doubted $100 would cover the cost it was going to take to get this cleaned up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Uber CSR reminded me that they reimburse only for the cost of cleaning "the affected portion" of the vehicle. I called three professional detail shops. All of them told me that they don't do details of only specific portions of vehicles. They either do a full detail on the entire interior or they don't do the job at all. Of course, I relayed that message to Uber via email, with no response.
> 
> ...


I've been in this industry for 9 years now and $100 is more than adequate to clean puke out of your car you should have taken it and stop being so damn greedy


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

Why bother taking your car to be professionally cleaned? Just buy some gloves and carpet shampoo and start scrubbing, that's all they do anyway... takes 20 minutes + 30 minutes of dry time and you're back on the road and $100 richer.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Limojerks said:


> I've been in this industry for 9 years now and $100 is more than adequate to clean puke out of your car you should have taken it and stop being so damn greedy


Its not just the cleaning that needs to be compensated. It's the taking the car out of service to be cleaned.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

rob_la said:


> Why bother taking your car to be professionally cleaned? Just buy some gloves and carpet shampoo and start scrubbing, that's all they do anyway... takes 20 minutes + 30 minutes of dry time and you're back on the road and $100 richer.


Because if I tried to clean it, I'd just had more puke to the problem.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Limojerks said:


> I've been in this industry for 9 years now and $100 is more than adequate to clean puke out of your car you should have taken it and stop being so damn greedy


How am I being greedy? I lost $60 out of the ordeal and the rest of the night's wages. How is that being greedy?


----------

